# old pull chain metal wall mount exhaust fans



## mssjam (Oct 13, 2012)

where do i search for old fashioned metal exhaust fan. I currently have a new Broan which doesnt pull out any air/smells from the kitchen and the plastic louvers on the outside of the fan flap all winter long and sometimes coming flying off


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

You have a range hood with plastic exhaust louvers?? I've never heard of that; the few I've installed were all metal.

But to answer your question, I doubt you'll be able to find one of those wall fans. They were terribly inefficient and allowed a lot of air leakage.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Check with a mobile home supply. Those were very good quality in the 1950s but I don't know if they followed today's downward trend of quality.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go a picture, a lot easyer to suggest something if we know what you have.
Only one's I've ever seen that are wall mounted you a metal sealed door with a spring loaded hindge that when opened turned on the fan.


----------

